# Dark Talon Fanart



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

I was inspired by some of the special characters some guys on the forum are whipping up for the dark talons, so I decided to do just a quick painting of one of them. His name is Karm Vestatus and I admit to taking a lot of artistic licence in his creation (there wasn't a lot of descriptions of him). So enjoy!


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

They don't really have companies so the numbers on the right arm don't make sense, but other than that it is good. Karm isn't my character so I can't say if it is accurate however. When we get to the stage that we need artists for the Dark Talons will you be able to help out?


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Wow, I'm glad you like it! Yeah sure I'd be happy to help  and the numbers on the shoulder where meant to be a kill-count.


----------

